# Estabelecimento Prisional



## Ediroa

A quién pueda ayudarme 

¿cómo se dice "Estabelecimiento Prisional Regional" en español?

Sé que es una cárcel o prisión, pero es que como el nombre es tan largo ando un poco despistada. Se me hace raro traducirlo simplemente como cárcel o prisión.

¡Gracias!


----------



## Grekh

Prisión municipal podría ser una opción


----------



## Vanda

Ediroa, você deseja uma palavra em espanhol mesmo, não é? Quando for assim, você pode postar diretamente no fórum Solo Español onde mais nativos estão habilitados a ajudá-la, ok?


----------



## Ediroa

Tá, muito obrigado.


----------



## Ediroa

Grekh, muchas gracias, creo que podría traducirlo así.


----------



## Lems

Ediroa said:
			
		

> A quién pueda ayudarme
> 
> ¿cómo se dice "Estabelecimiento Prisional Regional" en español?
> 
> Sé que es una cárcel o prisión, pero es que como el nombre es tan largo ando un poco despistada. Se me hace raro traducirlo simplemente como cárcel o prisión.
> 
> ¡Gracias!


¡Hola, Ediroa!

Así es como la mídia actual en Brasil hace: decir cosas sencillas de forma rebuscada para parecer más inteligente...  

Lems
_________________
Casamento é uma relação de duas pessoas na qual uma delas está sempre certa e a outra é o marido!


----------



## Ediroa

Muy bueno Lems! rsrsrsrs


----------



## Natividad Martinez-Lazaro

También en España nos gusta poner nombres rimbombantes. Las cárceles se llaman ahora centros penitenciarios. Así que yo lo traduciria por "Centro Penitenciario Regional". No municipal, porque la región es un territorio mayor que el de un municipio; generalmente una región está formada por varios municipios.
Espero que te sirva.


----------



## Ediroa

Gracias Nati!
Me gusta eso de "Centro Penitenciario" sobre lo de regional o municipal no sabría qué decirte porque la frase continuaba "...Instalado na Policia Judiaciária de Lisboa". A lo mejor tienes alguna otra sugerencia.


----------



## Natividad Martinez-Lazaro

Creo que como en portugués está dicho regional habría que traducirlo por regional.
Por otra parte es muy raro que haya una carcel para un sólo municipio.
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

*Centro Penitenciario* ou popularmente *prisión *ou* cárcel*.
"Talego" (gíria gatuna).


----------



## Ediroa

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> *Centro Penitenciario* ou popularmente *prisión *ou* cárcel*.
> "Talego" (gíria gatuna).



Creo que al final voy a poner Centro Penitenciario. Talego me parece ligeramente informal para un sumario judicial .

¡Gracias!


----------



## araceli

estabelecimento


----------



## Ediroa

araceli said:
			
		

> estabelecimento


 
Hola Araceli,
no entiendo lo que quieres decir con lo que has escrito, ¿podrías explicármelo?   

Salu2


----------



## araceli

Hola Ediroa:

Es para corregir estabelecimiento.
Tenemos los signos   y  
Saludos.


----------



## Ediroa

Ahhh vale, ya he visto donde está el error, ¡gracias! 

¿Podrías entonces explicarme por qué hay dos grafías distintas en este hilo?: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=200097

Obrigado!


----------



## araceli

Interesante, aunque no es la misma palabra y, como dicen, la encontraron en un diccionario y en un escrito portugués...
Podría tratarse de un error, ¿por qué no? Hay errores que repetimos más de una vez.
Tal vez se trate de una jerga jurídica...
Yo lo que sé que la terminación -miento se transforma en *-mento* en portugués: *nascimento, sentimento, movimento*
Consulté en tres diccionarios, para verificar.
Saludos.


----------

